# Gabrielle kidded - Helmstead to the color chart desk



## ksalvagno (Mar 27, 2010)

Another one of my Nigerians kidded today. Exactly on her due date. She kidded with a doeling and buckling. Birth was textbook. I will have to take better pictures tomorrow. I think the heat lamp made everything look more yellow.

Doeling - white, black, brown






Buckling - black and white


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 27, 2010)

How darling!

They almost seem to be negatives of each other--mostly white, mostly black


----------



## freemotion (Mar 27, 2010)

Ooooo, can't wait to see pics in daylight!  They look adorable!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 27, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks! Everyone is still doing well and mom is being a great mom.


----------



## warthog (Mar 28, 2010)

Really cute, can't wait to have some of my own.

Congrats


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats - really cute, can't wait to see new pics.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 28, 2010)

The buckling looks black and tan!  They're both beautiful!


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful babies - congratulations!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorgeous....Congratulations!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks. I was hoping to get some new pictures today but it is still cloudy and rainy and cold so I can't open up the barn to get some natural light.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Horsefly (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice and colorful, can't wait for more pics.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, those are really pretty colors! Ya'll are making me want to get a crazy spotted goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 1, 2010)

Here are some updated pictures of Gabrielle's kids.







Doeling:













Buckling:


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 1, 2010)

They are so flashy!  Just gorgeous.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Apr 1, 2010)

Aw I'm inlove with your kids!


----------



## Bleenie (Apr 2, 2010)

They are Really pretty!  I wish i could find some liek that around here. just gorgeous.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 2, 2010)

Super cute!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 2, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## warthog (Apr 2, 2010)

I Just love the colouring.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks. I have no idea how to register their colors and markings! They don't seem to fall under anything.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 2, 2010)

Kate would know WAY more about this than I so I will defer to her- BUT I think that the doeling is a heavily broken buckskin.  Not sure about the buckling...


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Apr 2, 2010)

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 3, 2010)

Kate, what in the heck would these guys be registered as? I'm having a hard enough time properly identifying stuff like the couclair!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep, heavily broken buckskin for the doe, broken black and tan for the buck. (which BTW is technically an abreviated buckskin, so he would likely produce lots of buckskin kids)


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

